# Need help selecting colors for 1855 livingroom



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

My wife and I are closing on a 1855 Greek Revival and would like to do some painting before we move in. We're needing a little help with selecting colors for the living room. We are by no means interior decorators and would appreciate your help. Were wanting to stay with a pastel palate and each room will be a different color. The foyer will be a light yellow and so I'm thinking maybe something in the light to medium green family for the living room (see first three attachments below) My living room has 14ft ceilings and is a large room with medium to dark oak flooring. I was thinking of doing some sort of a two tone. A lighter green below the trim on the beams and maybe a shade darker above the trim on the beam or vise-versa, not really sure, but I have no idea how to treat the ceiling with all the trim work. I will be replacing the curtains as well. I've looked online already but it's difficult to find a two tone application like I'm wanting here. This room is kind of the showpiece of the house along with the foyer and would like it to look elegant. The last two attachment will give an idea of the color I was thinking about for the main wall area in the living room. I like the choice of curtains in the last picture, but the wall color is a little dark for me. Thanks


----------



## richietile (Nov 15, 2014)

You'll get a lot of opinions here... But I usually recommend to my clients to pick carpeting and fabrics first. Reason is you can always tweak a paint color, a lot harder to tweak the fabric color. Good luck.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a whole lot going on there, concidered hiring a real interier decoractor?


----------



## will04 (Aug 26, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Got a whole lot going on there, concidered hiring a real interier decoractor?


 Thanks wish we could, but it's not really in the cards. My wife and I have other pressing things that the house will need, so not in the budget at this time.


----------

